Ask HN: Is HN community resistant to change regarding blockchains? - arisAlexis
======
sanswork
I'm down in many places and many times saying I think ultimately they will not
pan out. I'm still confident in that belief though that isn't to say it won't
make a lot of people rich in the short term.

I'm also down in many places being wrong about the current increases as I was
pretty confident we'd not see it rise above the last bubble again.

Outside of black and grey markets I've still not seen one good use case put
forward where using a blockchain is better than the centralized or non-
blockchain decentralized solution. The day I see that though my beliefs will
change and I'll admit I was wrong many times.

------
flukus
I'm indifferent, not resistant. I've never seen someone put forward an
argument for how or why I should care about blockchain.

------
andrewmcwatters
Compared to most things in computer science or software engineering, it's just
not tremendously powerful. The use case is highly limited, and real-world
applications of it are much more expensive than traditional counterparts. As a
result, the payoffs are slim for a majority of potential uses, and highly
beneficial for an extreme minority.

------
davidgerard
It's been eight years; by now it's entirely fair for people to have lost
interest in hypotheticals and ask for real-life use cases, beyond burning
venture capital.

